
Show HN: AWS Lambda TypeScript Middleware - dbartholomae
https://dbartholomae.github.io/lambda-middleware/
======
dbartholomae
Hi everyone! I've recently written a typesafe middleware library for AWS
Lambdas.

Here's also a comparison to other ways to do middleware in AWS Lambda:
[https://startup-cto.net/simplify-aws-lambda-functions-
with-m...](https://startup-cto.net/simplify-aws-lambda-functions-with-
middleware/)

